# American Pit Bull Terrier info



## pogmothoinkm (Aug 28, 2009)

I just got a 6 week old (now 7 weeks) American Pit Bull Terrier. The Sire was on the premises and was VERY well behaved. People were picking up the puppies, petting the adult, and pretty much being pains in the butt. But the adult never batted an eye. I purchased a male pup, and he has been attached to me and my wife since he got here. He seems very intelligent, but I've gotten some flack from friends for getting such an "aggressive" dog.
 Can anybody give me some credible info on this breed. Everything I've read so far tells me it's all hype and bad press.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Aug 28, 2009)

The true American Pit Bull Terrier has been bred for a couple hundred years or so to fight.  Meaning one that is bred from these original lines will be dog aggressive unless well socialized.  Back in the days when dog fights were legal and a standard set of rules was established.  The two handlers would bring their dogs to the ring and exchange dogs.  Then they would wash the other mans dog.  Now if a dog was people aggressive the dog would be put down.  Dogs that were people aggressive were not tolerated and in the pit both men had to handle the dogs with out fear of attack.  The reason for the switch and bath was to make sure that a handler didnt put some type of poison on his dog that the other would get in his mouth and lose the fight or die.  These were originally well organized events and great care was taken of the dogs.  They were prize fighters and earned a lot of men a lot of money.  

In the last 25 to 30 years or so (maybe a little longer), the APBT has been crossed with Cain Corso's and other similar looking breeds and mutts with unknown temperments happen.  In this course of breeding THUGS got to like the bigger bodied APBT look alikes and bred them to be aggressive and guard their illegal activities and so they can walk them down the street and look tough.  Original APBT's ranged in the 30 (small side) to 65 (large side) pound range with your average being around 45 pounds at chain weight.  These dogs that are so huge in the 80 plus pound range are results of this type of breeding.  During this time they were able to maintain the look and increase the size through selective breeding.  

True APBT's were bred for a minimal set of traits with the number one trait being gameness.  You may hear people talk about "that dog is game or dead game."  Well if a dog is dead game you better have a boat load of pups off of it because a dead game dog is in fact dead.  A few other traits were for bite strength, shoulder angle and lung capacity.  An APBT does not have "Locking Jaws", they dont let go because they dont want to.  They dont have the strongest bite pressure of any dog, they have the strongest holding pressure.  EX.  A Rottweiler may have 1200 pounds per square inch, but its all at once and cant hold that power.  An APBT will have 1000 pounds per square inch and can hold at just under that give or take a couple hundred pounds.  (These numbers arent correct they are examples.)

Most of the older bloodlines that are still known today and are true to the standard that I have described above are Honeybunch/Jeep,  Redboy, Jocko,  Indian Bolio, Heinzle, and probably Dibo.  

The is no such breed as a Red nose pit.  There are APBT that are red with red noses, red flesh and toe nails.  These are what set the standard for what is commonly known as a red nose pit.  

There is no such breeds as gator, or Texas long nose and various others.  Gator was considered a champion fighter.  Which one, I dont know, I can name 50 APBT's named gator.  

Brindle is a color not a breed.  It is more common in some bloodlines and wasnt desirable in the pit.  It was considered an inferior trait.  

And yes "Petey" from the little rascals was an APBT.


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Aug 28, 2009)

When someone tries to start crap with you over your breed of dog and esp when it comes to temperaments, you only need to point towards the ATTS (American Temperament Testing Society) of which the Pit Bull ranks much higher than many breeds on the list.  Your friends should have a look.  They might be surprised to learn where their own breed ranks.

I grew up with Pits, along with our American Bulldogs.  Sure there are exceptions to every rule, but the vast majority of Pits I've had the pleasure of being around, were good, stable family dogs.

In my opinion, there is not a Pit problem, there is a people problem, esp when they fall into the hands of unscrupulous and evil people out there.

Here's the link to the ATTS if you want to have a look at it and to help educate your friends.  Enjoy your dog and don't worry about what those that are ignorant of the breed think.   

http://www.atts.org/index.html


----------



## HZK (Aug 28, 2009)

I have been breeding the American Pitbull Terrier for 23 years now.The media is the problem and back yard breeders. It isn't the breed that does what it does.It is the people who breed them wrong and raise them wrong.

You can take any breed,lets say a POODLE.If you breed two litter mates together and breed one of those back to the father,then you are going to get one crazy Poodle.

Select breeding is what I have been doing for years. Yes I have had some that have been inbred and crazy,and the only to make their offspring come out with a good temperment is to out cross it.

So if you just go to someone who has pretty pups,and the parents seam to be ok,good around kids,then your chances are very high,you will raise a good dog.

They are the best with kids,best all around dogs if taken care of and shown love.Stick any dog in the woods and feed him once a day,and think he is going to be great when you take him in public,you are wrong. More love you give the pup the more you will get in return.

These are some of our dogs. Every dog is great with kids ....    http://hzkdogs.angelfire.com


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 28, 2009)

Great info! I wish more folks knew the truth about these great dogs.Like people,the "bad boys" get all the media attention,but APBT's are excellent family dogs.

There are some other members here - Southern Pride Pit Bulls,I think is their name.They also know the value of these dogs,and have a cool website with pictures of some of their dogs.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Aug 28, 2009)

I have some pits that i use for catch dogs on hogs and i dont have any trouble even with othere dogs im not saying they will back down from a fight but i havent had any trouble with them starting one there just like any othere dog theres good ones and sorry ones people just like to talk about the bad ones and ignore the good ones have had one american she was a good pet and you didnt have to worry bout anything while she was around including the kids she was freindly but protective and she was smart enough to relize a real threat


----------



## crbrumbelow (Aug 29, 2009)

I dont own APBT's anymore, but I like the breed.  A few friends and family probably have more than 100 collective years in breeding them.  I recall only one dog out of hundreds that was people aggressive and she was removed from the gene pool.  

What ticks me off about the media is the cliche, "If it looks similar to a pit, it is."  Fact is that your more likely to get bitten by someones lap dog than a real APBT.  The reason the lap dog incident doesnt get reported is because it was probably gramma's dog and everyone knows its crazy and the bite didnt cause a need for stitches.  For every pit bull attack reported there are probably hundreds of attacks involving other breeds that go unreported for this reason.


----------



## pogmothoinkm (Aug 29, 2009)

I had already seen the ATTS stats. But it's hard to change folks minds, when they have been bombarded with all the horror stories. But after several internet searches, the good far outweighs the bad. As a matter of fact, the bad is practically non-existent, except for the occasional "attack story".

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## gyoung2 (Aug 30, 2009)

my pit in the my avater is the BEST dog i have ever had he is never been aggressive toward dogs are people the he stays in my house and sleeps on my bed with me and my cat the only aggressive problem im affraid of his him not being aggressive enough. like say someone was to break in my house i dont think he would even growl at them


----------



## cobb (Aug 30, 2009)

best dogs bar none- they will do anything to please...but in the wrong hands that is not a good thing..


----------



## hogdawg (Aug 31, 2009)

Training and socialization are a must with APBTs.  They are great dogs.


----------



## pogmothoinkm (Aug 31, 2009)

He's already been signed up for an obedience class. I was told 8 weeks old is not too early. And since he's already sitting, and is practically housebroken, I would say that's right. The big challenge seems to be leash training, and coming when called.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Sep 1, 2009)

hogdawg said:


> Training and socialization are a must with APBTs.  They are great dogs.


It's very important with any dog, but I agree it's a must with APBTs.


----------



## CFGD (Sep 3, 2009)

been around these dogs my whole life, never once been bitten,  or even growled at,by mine, my friend's, or strangers dogs.funny how any bulldog"type" "attack" is instantly categorized as "vicious pit bull attacks toddler", in the media.if you wanna know what the problem is, go to the hood and watch the dope boys tryin to fight 4 month old dogs and then beat on them when they just wanna play,and then wonder why one may fear humans. bottom line...


APBT's+
idiot owners+
media bias+
ratings+
ad revenue=

un educated, misinformed public


----------



## scdoghunter88 (Sep 21, 2009)

HZK nice american bullys but they are not true pits but they still or nice


----------



## K9SAR (Sep 22, 2009)

HZK said:


> I have been breeding the American Pitbull Terrier for 23 years now.The media is the problem and back yard breeders. It isn't the breed that does what it does.It is the people who breed them wrong and raise them wrong.




I love Pit Bulls, and while I do agree that how they are raised plays an incredibly important part with the outcome of the dogs, as with ANY breed of dog, genetics also plays a role.  A backyard breeder that is pumping puppies out merely to get some extra cash isn't going to care if there are any temperament (genetic) flaws in a dog - just that it produces puppies.  

I have owned two Pit Bulls: one was a female used as a bait dog.  She had a high drive and hated cats, but she had a solid temperament.  I adopted her when she was 6 years old from a humane society.  Her owners turned her in because she killed their cat.  She lived a long and healthy life and died when she was 14. 

The second Pit Bull had to be humanely euthanized.  He came as a rescue from very crappy owners who knew NOTHING about puppies, and we owned him since he was 7 weeks old.  We socialized him, trained him, cared for him.  He lived in our house with us (as all of our dogs do), and was never mistreated.  He started becoming unpredictably aggressive for no reason whatsoever: no triggers, etc. We took him to three Veterinarians, two Animal Behaviorists, a trainer, and a specialist.  We had him tested for a variety of diseases, but no physical cause could be found for his [human] aggression.  He would go from calm and normal, haphazardly wagging his tail, relaxed to stop wagging his tail, stare at someone for a second, and then lunge at their face, snapping at them.  We made the [responsible] decision to euthanize him as the trainers, specialist, behaviorists, and the Vet couldn't help us.  I firmly believe that his breeding was more than likely backyard breeding by people who were just pumping out puppies to sell.  

Our future dog comes from a well-known breeder here in Georgia that breeds for the all-around dog.  Not only are they Gr CH and CH in the AKC and UKC show rings, but they are titled in IronDog Triathalons, Rally Novice, Advanced, Excellent, Tracking, Weight Pulling, Obedience, the CGC, TDI, and several other events.  All of her dogs are Temperament Tested and bred to breed standard (not the oversized dogs).  

But like the other great advice: socialization and training.  They are incredibly loyal and loving dogs.  We will never NOT have one.


----------



## FLdeerHunter25 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have had pits my entire life and I have a blue nose pit that sleeps on the pillow with my gf everynight. He has never shown sign of aggression and is great around kids. The reason these dogs get a bad rep is due to lack of training and or the wrong training. 

They are very smart dogs and very loyal. They have tons of energy and love to play. I would recommened this breed to anybody! Dont listen to the media!


----------



## run_pits_4_hogs (Sep 22, 2009)

why do people talk so bad about them...mine in my avatar nibbles when feed from my baby's hand and he is not at all aggresive and we got him a week ago and he is 1 or 2 years old... Yall are right it is these hood rats that bring them up that way..they are just kids bring up right and they will be good but bring up wrong then you may have problems...They blame parents for when kids acted up why don't people blame the owners for the way their dogs acts


----------



## HZK (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks scdoghunter,,,,those are our blue american pit bulls,only a few are bully,meaning crossed with some bulldog down the line lol.
We do have real a.p.b.t. I have a grandson off jeep,son off shorty cowboy,pure eli dogs from floyd boudreaux.  No matter how they are put together all are great with kids and people.


----------



## coltday (Sep 23, 2009)

Everyone gave me slack whenever I wanted to get the one in my avatar. I bought him for $50 in a wal-mart parking lot back home when he was 5 weeks old and had just been weened. This dog has been the best dog i've ever had. He was only 11 months old in my avatar, but is nothing but a big baby. Media and people like Michael Vick is what gives these dogs a bad name. Yes they are some of the most if not the most atheletic and powerful dogs and could be capable of really hurting something but, as long as you raise them as a pet. They will be a pet. Mine plays with cats and dogs alike. It is sometimes funny because he don't realize how big he is when he tries to jump in my lap.


----------



## boiladawg78 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've had bulldogs of various breeds for all of my 30 yrs. In my opinion, they are the absolute BEST breed of dog on the planet, especially the American Staffordshire. I've had some that were more aggressive than others, but that was do to the bloodlines. Even these turned out to be good dogs with a little tlc. I've only had one that was a lost cause; he was insane! 

Most people who make statments about aggressive breeds have never had the fortune of owning a good dispositioned bulldog. A chihuahua is the most aggressive, bad temperment having dog there is. I would bet a paycheck that they bite more people every year than any other dog, but its not a big deal because they are so small they can't do any real damage.

The AmStaff I currently have is the most well behaved, sweetest dog. My wife wanted her to be a house dog, but that lasted only 6 months due to the dog's hyperness. She was very easy to house break and to this day will not use the bathroom in her pen; she'll be 9 in March. She likes nothing more than terrorizing our poodle. When the poodle has enough, the AmStaff will let the poodle throw her a beating...it's a sight to see! A 7lb poodle hanging from then head of a 70lb "pit". The poodle is the boss and that AmStaff knows it.


----------



## jamrens (Oct 12, 2009)

I was raised with APBT's my mother has a pic of me withe me cutting teeth on ones tail.. Mom has pix of me at 2 fighting one over a piece of sausage. The best thing and there downfall in the wrong hands are they want nothing more than to make there masters happy.. We have had 4 of them since my wife and i got married, with only one bad seed. i use to work away from home for weeks at a time and my wife hated guns so we got 2 APBTs my wife and kids made babies out of them, if you came over to the house you were greeted by them and if you let the visitor in it was fine. My brother in law came in one night at 2am without knocking (he had a key) and Luke and Kilo had him in the corner till my wife told them to sit. These are the same dogs that my 2 year old was riding like a horse.. They are very loyal..


Now the bad seed. We had a rescue dog that came from the "hood" we had her about a month and she showed no signs of aggression so we started to bring her in he house around the kids and other dogs.. Well she snapped one day  and attacked my other dog i put her back outside next day i went out to feed and water her and she attacked me. Needles to say  that was her last day on earth.... They are great dogs as long as they have responsible owners..


WHit


----------

